Ask HN: What are some must read books for computer programmers? - apexkid
======
mindcrime
Gosh, there's so many. But these come to mind:

1\. _Neuromancer_ \- William Gibson

2\. _Snow Crash_ \- Neal Stephenson

3\. _Hackers - Heroes of the Computer Revolution_ \- Steven Levy

4\. _How to Measure Anything_ \- Douglas Hubbard

5\. _Godel, Escher, Bach_ \- Douglas Hofstadter

6\. _The Pragmatic Programmer_ \- Andy Hunt and Dave Thomas

7\. _The Soul of a New Machine_ \- Tracy Kidder

8\. _Code_ \- Charles Petzold

9\. _The Shockwave Rider_ \- John Brunner

10\. _Ambient Findability: What We Find Changes Who We Become Book_ \- Peter
Morville

11\. _Don 't Make Me Think_ \- Steve Krug

12\. _The Design of Everyday Things_ \- Donald A. Norman

13\. _The Mythical Man-Month: Essays on Software Engineering_ \- Fred Brooks

14\. _Decline and Fall of the American Programmer_ \- Ed Yourdon

15\. _Cube Farm_ \- Bill Blunden

16\. _The Philip K. Dick Reader_

17\. _The Cuckoo 's Egg_ \- Clifford Stoll

18\. _The Prince_ \- Niccolò Machiavelli

19\. _The 48 Laws of Power_ \- Robert Greene

20\. _The Atrocity Archives_ \- Charles Stross

21\. _Business @ the Speed of Thought: Using a Digital Nervous System_ \- Bill
Gates

------
WalterSear
This is a bit of a how long is a piece of string question.

However, here are a bunch of articles regarding papers every programmer should
read:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20121024173845/http://blog.objec...](https://web.archive.org/web/20121024173845/http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2009/02/26/10-papers-
every-programmer-should-read-at-least-twice)

[http://blog.fogus.me/2011/09/08/10-technical-papers-every-
pr...](http://blog.fogus.me/2011/09/08/10-technical-papers-every-programmer-
should-read-at-least-twice/)

------
shubhamjain
Slightly off-topic but around a month back, I curated all Hacker News book
related threads on a web page[1]. There have been multiple discussion related
to technical books; lots of awesome recommendations.

[1]: [https://stuff.shubhamjain.co/hn-book-
threads/](https://stuff.shubhamjain.co/hn-book-threads/)

------
code_Whisperer
Some choice fiction:

Daemon, by Daniel Suarez

Snow Crash, by Neal Stephenson

Gold Bug Variations, by Richard Powers

Galatea 2.2, by Richard Powers

Off to Be the Wizard, by Scott Meyer

Ready Player One, by Ernest Cline

Neuromancer, by William Gibson

The Adolescence Of P-1, by Thomas J. Ryan (from when I was just a kid)

